# ayuda a construir cable DB9 macho/hembra



## lxJe4NP4uLxl (Ago 30, 2007)

*hola nuevamente.....en esta ocasion quisiera que me ayuden con el armado de una extension DB9 macho/hembra. He buscado en internet pero no encuentro, lo quiero para un grabador de PIC que he implementado (QUARK PRO 2).................ojalá me puedan ayudar...gracias*


----------



## ciri (Sep 2, 2007)

que es lo que no podes armar??

Tiene cables cruzados???

Sino soldá un cable en un pin de un extremo y en el otro en el mismo numero de pin!.

los DB tienen impreso (muy chiquitito), el numero del pin.


----------



## ChaD (Sep 2, 2007)

El pin 2 envia, el 3 recibe. Deberias conectarlos cruzados estos para una comunicación bidireccional. 2 con 3 y 3 con 2, se entiende? Además, el pin 5 es masa, conecta estos pines entre si. Saludos,


----------



## JV (Sep 2, 2007)

En este sitio vas a encontrar información util:

http://www.hardwarebook.información/

Saludos..


----------



## _Beto_ (Sep 12, 2007)

Saludos...

 . . . yo construi mi propio cable para el programador que mencionas, y como dijo "ciri" solo tienes que soldar un pin en un extremo de un cable y el mismo pin en el extremo del otro.


----------

